# Bettas and other fish?



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just set up a new 10 gallon aquarium, filtered and cycled, in my living room and I've only got three goldfish in it already and have plans for a algae-eater, some corys, and either one male or two female bettas. And some live plants, I'm hoping on accomplishing this over a couple of months, with the addition of a 29L gallon tank in one year. Any help and advice is welcome for yall. 
*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off,let me go ahead and tell you,that tank is way too small for goldfish.Fancy goldfish need 30 gallons the first fish and ten for every fish thereafter,and commons need larger.The algae eaters,if its a plecostomus,they also get very large as well.The way you are going that 10 gallon will be way overstocked.Cories will need to wait until you establish the 29,and also goldfish are cold water fishes and the others are tropicals.Not a good mix.

On the bettas,you cannot keep just two females together they will fight like males.Its best to keep them in uneven groups,of five or more.

Bettas however,will be a good match for the ten gallon,either a single male or a group of five females.Its best to cycle the tank though,and be warned that if you do want an all female tank(you cant add a male in the mix,that is a disaster waiting to happen)you will need to have a backup plan in case the ladies have other plans,So you will need a setup for each female.Then you will need to add tons of plants,live being best but silk are ok,for each female to claim as her own.The more stuff in it the better.

My advice though,is to rehome the goldfish first and foremost or concentrate on a larger place for them.They will not be able to live a happy life in such a small tank.


----------



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

From what I understand, putting a betta in with goldfish is probably a bad idea. Betta are tropical fish that like their water above 75 degrees Fahrenheit while goldfish are cold water fish. In addition, the long fins and bright colors of the goldfish will ensure that it is harassed by the betta. Finally, goldfish are messy eaters that will pollute the tank rather quickly.

Corys and some algaue eaters are compatible with bettas but you may need more than 10 gallons since corrys like to be in schools. If you get the 29 gallon, they would work great though. You can also try neon or cardinal tetras as well but you have to keep them in groups of six or more or they will get nervous and nip at your betta's fins

I have a ten gallon tank with one betta, one apple snail and in the future plan on keeping a few shrimp in there. The last thing I want to do is overload my little tank. Having a 29 gallon would open up a lot of possibilities though.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you. I don't plan on having the goldfish in theten gallon tank for long, I just got off the phone with a person that is getting rid of a 40 gallon tank, right now the goldfish are very smallmaybe a inch-inch/&half at most riht now just got them three days ago.
The algae eater was going to be one of the small ones.
I didn't have a choice on the tank or the goldfish, my parents got them all I had was 20 pounds of caribSea Instant Sand so far for a 29L to 40g tank in future. and they used one of those bags in the aquarium.
But I did plan on getting the larger tank first but my parents had other ideas, so I'm trying to do my best at the moment.
And at the moment I'm a begginner of sorts, I'm use to bettas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,its ok,we all are beginners at opne time.I am guilty of keeping bettas in the small things sold at walmart,and once I found out how bad the water quality was in them it made me sick knowing they sell these thing,along with false info.The goldfish in a bowl is so common.People dont realize they are buying babies and these fish,given peroper care are some of the largest fish there are.

Good to hear you have a 40 in the works.Are they comons or fancies(do they have one tail or two,black moores,shubunkins?)

Ill admit,my passion is bettas,and while I dont know it all(always learning new things!)Ill gladly share what I do know!(like its hard to see that bettas are my passion....)


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea, I gave my parents a hard time at first, but they didnt know about the 40g tank until the day they brought the fish home. And I wasn't trying to sound kinda angry in my last reply.
I agree bettas are addictting, my last one was one true peice of art, he thought he was human, haha.
The goldfish is got v-shaped tails sorta, but if i can im giving them away later on if i can .
I didn't think about the temperature difference between the different fish, I was thinking of 2-3 coryies, and i never thought about the tetras.
And my betta tank is gonna be the 10gallon or a 20g, haven't decided yet.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll upload a pic of the tank and goldfish as soon as I can, but how do I post a pic as a reply?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those are fancies then,they will not get as large as the commons so thats good.You can give them to a petstore,or place an ad on craigslist or even aquabid,just explain they are pick up in your neighborhood,unless you feel like shipping.

You didnt sound angry,its so hard to give true emotion over the net anyhow,lol.

All my bettas think they are human.Spoiled little brats.One even has arguments with the neighbor,lol.Ill try to tape that one day,its funny.

I had a single male in a 20 long,with some glolight and head and tail light tetras a few years back.He really enjoyed the room and the fact it was lower than taller,helped me light the plants,and keep the tannins in there for him.








You can see him on the left.Up front was my daughters platy or molly(dont remember,think it was a platy)until her tank finished the cycle.

On the pic,we have a button above,upload photos.Use it to add to the site.Once added,click the picture.Under it will be several things.The first says copy link for use in threads.Copy the link and paste it in your reply.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

cool 
What do you mean by keeping tannins?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are blackwater fishes(or the petstore ones are,some of the wild types are not)Tannins are released from either the fallen leaves of trees or driftwood.It makes the water a dark tea like color,as you can see by the pic above.The darkness of the water will help soothe wounds,and calm the fish,as its in their nature to stay in darker waters.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

hm 
i had a mopai piece in mine at one time but it made dark black tea with my tank water even after i soaked in water for 4 weeks
it isn't in the tank anymore i got it in storage


----------

